# Timing.



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

My bitch comes in heat once a year but I realised that she is a few weeks late.
So, like every worrying owner, I was lying on top of my bed, searching for possible reasons for a late season, then just as I turned over, I noticed a couple of red blotches on bed cover.

I called her over, grabbed a tissue and alleluia, she is in season.

Morale of story is to trust your bitch, failing that, just spend some time searching the web, it may trigger her to come in to heat. 😂😂😂


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

I swear they live to worry us! 

Juno's second heat came about 3/4 months after her first so caught us completely off guard. I'd taken her out for a walk and when we came in she went rushing to find hubby. In those days she was still occasionally doing excited wees when she saw us but this time she dribbled blood all over the kitchen floor. 

Hubby panics and shouts "Kat! She's weeing blood!!" I followed her round like a hawk until she did her next proper wee and stuck a bit of kitchen tissue under her to check for blood and fortunately there wasn't any, so another season was confirmed! 

Dogs, who'd have 'em!


----------

